# Schwinn SX2000



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 8, 2019)

I just recently acquired this as a parts bike. It’s a 1980 dated frame in chrome and it has decals thst say SX2000 competition model. It’s in great shape and cane with ACS Z rims. They were blue once but have faded to a dull gray color. They have Suzue hubs front and rear. Also came with what I believe my buddy told me are CM handlebars. Just wondering what you guys can tell me about it. My next stop after getting some info is to list it up for sale complete or in parts. I don’t know a lot about these bikes, but I know it’s got some value. Just hoping for some honest insight. I just want to get some money back out of it. Here are a few pics.


----------



## rideahiggins (May 9, 2019)

You posted the wrong photos this is a SX2000.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 9, 2019)

Sorry. I meant SX2000. Text updated


----------



## Bikerider007 (May 11, 2019)

I have not seen before but cool looking. Those welds look almost aluminum.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 11, 2019)

Bikerider007 said:


> I have not seen before but cool looking. Those welds look almost aluminum.



The frame is made of chromoly


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (May 11, 2019)

Bikes has been sold.


----------

